# Diabetes News 11th January 2010



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2010)

?I wanted to be left to work out diabetes by myself?
When Joe had type 1 diabetes disgnosed at 13, it was the start of a difficult emotional journey. Joe Fraser doesn?t strike you as the wildest of young men, but when he had finished his finals at Oxford he did what students do and got drunk. Very drunk. So did everyone he knew. ?Put it this way,? he says. ?We weren?t drinking from glasses.? The next day Joe rang his mother from hospital. ?I?ve been waiting for this day for nine years,? she said.



'False positive' concern over prostate cancer test  
One in eight men screened for prostate cancer will test positive when they do not have the disease, a major European trial has shown. A positive result can mean undergoing invasive tests such as biopsy as well as potentially unnecessary treatment. 



Harvard tests reveal why light can worsen migraines  
The visual pathway that underlies a migraine sufferer's sensitivity to light has been uncovered by Harvard scientists. The researchers studied two groups of blind people who suffered migraine headaches.



Cleopatra's eye make-up 'had health benefits'  
The heavy eye make-up favoured by ancient Egyptians such as Cleopatra may have had medical as well as aesthetic benefits, French research suggests. The study, published in the journal Analytical Chemistry, suggests it helped to protect against eye disease. 



Imagine the most excruciating pain any human being can experience?
It is said to be one of the worst pains that a human being can experience - so much so, that sufferers have been driven to self-harm or, shockingly, even suicide. And perhaps one of the most frustrating aspects of trigeminal neuralgia (TN), a condition affecting a major facial nerve, is that it is frequently misdiagnosed.



Warning over obesity in pregnancy

All mothers-to-be should be weighed regularly during pregnancy to help combat the many dangers to women's and babies' health from maternal obesity, a group of medical experts is urging. The National Obesity Forum (NOF) ? an influential group of doctors and nurses specialising in weight problems ? wants ministers to introduce the change because excessive weight gain among expectant mothers is becoming such a serious problem.



IVF babies 'more likely to be diabetic or obese'
IVF babies are more likely to develop diseases such as diabetes and become obese in later life, according to scientists who have found that their DNA differs from other children. IVF treatment Photo: ACU Guy's Hospital The research could also explain why IVF children are prone to low birth weight, defects and rare metabolic disorders. The changes are not in the genes themselves but in the mechanism that switches them on and off, the study of which is known as epigenetics.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> 'False positive' concern over prostate cancer test
> One in eight men screened for prostate cancer will test positive when they do not have the disease, a major European trial has shown. A positive result can mean undergoing invasive tests such as biopsy as well as potentially unnecessary treatment.


 
What they fail to point out is that this cancer impacts 80% plus of all men into their 70's and kills a great many.

I'd much rather have a high PSA, see a urologist, have a TRUS (Trans Rectal UltraSound) biopsy which is pretty painless and takes only a few minutes and be told all is well, than wait 5 years and be told I have a Gleason of 8 or 9 and that the cancer has spread.

Medical screening is about finding the early or at risk stages. Surely it's better to be screened and to find it was a false positive than a false negative and be missed altogether?


----------



## am64 (Jan 11, 2010)

Einstein said:


> What they fail to point out is that this cancer impacts 80% plus of all men into their 70's and kills a great many.
> 
> I'd much rather have a high PSA, see a urologist, have a TRUS (Trans Rectal UltraSound) biopsy which is pretty painless and takes only a few minutes and be told all is well, than wait 5 years and be told I have a Gleason of 8 or 9 and that the cancer has spread.
> 
> Medical screening is about finding the early or at risk stages. Surely it's better to be screened and to find it was a false positive than a false negative and be missed altogether?



hear hear.x terrible condition i know a few friends and collegues who have suffered with the condition...fortunately when we lived in scotland and my hubby was carted off to hospital 150 miles away he was fully screened for everything as a matter of course because of his age...thankfully all was ok


----------

